# PETER DEREK COLES - Brocklebanks 1944 & Manchester Ship Canal 1953 - 1988



## andyatsn (Jan 31, 2008)

Is there anybody who knows my Father *Peter Coles *now 83 years and who has some fascinating stories about his time at sea and later as a Marine Pilot. Alzheimer's doesn't seem to have effected Dad in any way, his memories are amazingly sharp, from the ships he served on to their captains to anecdotal incidents both during his apprenticeship and afterwards as a deck officer. 

Dad would like to hear from any of his ex-shipmates or Pilots/Helmsmen from the Manchester Ship Canal. Unfortunately Dad is a dinosaur when it comes to using a computer so if contact could be made through me in the first instance at [email protected] I can do the necessary to forward to Dad and put you in contact.*

*Peter Derek Coles - Career History 1944 to 1988*

1944 - 1947 *Brocklebanks* - Macharda, Mathura, Fort Churchill (a wartime managed ship returned in 1947 to the US maritime commission), Mahsud, Masirah.

1947 *Ship Delivery: MV Algonquin* (Captain Manly, a great man and seafarer says Dad) a bottomless boat from Midland, Georgia Bay to France as part of the Canadian Lend lease arrangement with the French to help get the French ports operational post WW2, and the *Valbruna* a Canadian Laker and something of a rust bucket I am told from Casablanca to Rotterdam to Dagenham, Thurrock (picked up chalk) then on to Montreal via Lisbon, the Azores for engine repairs, the Azores again for more engine repairs !, Bermuda for the bilges to be pumped !!, Philadelphia, bilges again !!! and finally Montreal. The Valbruna has a long story and had my old man chuckling away like there was no tomorrow(Jester).

1948 - 1951 *Indo China Steam Navigation Company - Hong Kong* (Managed by Jardine Mathason) - Taksank, Choysank amongst others including 6 months in Korea on the commandeered Choysank converted to an ammunition carrier when he became a regular guest on board HMS, Belfast, Jamaica and Ceylon.

1951 - 1953 *The News Print Supply Company* MV Caslon carrying paper from Canada to London, Manchester and Glasgow cargo one way the ship being light on return to Newfoundland (Delhousie).

1953 - 1988 *Manchester Ship Canal* Initially as a Helmsman and from 1958 a Pilot until his retirement in 1988. Dad loved the canal and piloted during what was probably its busiest time leaving during its swansong.

In the UK lived in Manchester (1953/55), Knutsford, Cheshire (1955 - 1963), Macclesfield, Cheshire (1953 - 1995) and from 1995 to date in Market Rasen, Lincolnshire.


Every time I talk to Dad about his involvement with the sea and 'The Big Ditch' his eyes light up and his recall is as if it was yesterday. He would truly love to hear from as many who know of him as are still alive and reading this Forum.

Many thanks.

Andy Coles


----------



## Tony Shaw (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello Andy/ I DO remember your father (was he tall and wore a 'floppy' kind of trilby ?
I was lockmaster at Latchford Locks on the 'big ditch' from 1965 until 1972. Before that I served with the Strick Line and after my stint on the canal I returned to sea with T & J Harrisons. I have been retired now for two years ,my last job being master of the aggregate dredger "Sand Serin". Just in case you have abandoned this thread Andy I'll stop now, but if you acknowledge this and carry on , I'll get back to you.,in the meantime, please give my regards to your father, though I doubt he'll remember me. I was one of two recruits to the lockmaster's post from the Merchant Navy, the other person ,being Brian Ankers, who I keep in touch with, and who served his time, like your father, with Brocklebanks .
Cheers
Tony Shaw


----------

